# Is it really possible for a woman to squirt?



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I have to admit Im a little embarassed asking this but was reading up on it and the only people I saw speak about it were men. Id like to hear from some women on this since to me, its like asking a man how it feels to have a baby, know what I mean? lol


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

roostr said:


> I have to admit Im a little embarassed asking this but was reading up on it and the only people I saw speak about it were men. Id like to hear from some women on this since to me, its like asking a man how it feels to have a baby, know what I mean? lol


Yeah, it's possible. The first time it happened to my wife she thought she had peed on me, and suffered the expected embarrassment. She said the sensation felt very much like a need to urinate as well.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

don't take it personal if they don't or make it a goal......it's a select few.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

roostr said:


> I have to admit Im a little embarassed asking this but was reading up on it and the only people I saw speak about it were men. Id like to hear from some women on this since to me, its like asking a man how it feels to have a baby, know what I mean? lol


Many definitely do. My wife for one.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

It is possible for a woman to expel fluid during orgasm. Some believe the fluid is female ejaculate. Some believe it's urine. Since women don't have prostate glands, only bladders, I'm inclined to side with the latter group.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

yes they can squirt, it's almost always due to vj orgasms as opposed to clitoral orgasms, no it's usually not urine (if it is, it's not an orgasm you just pissed her off), yes it comes from a gland near the urethra, and yes my girlfriend squirts and no I have not been successful in getting her to squirt but a prior boyfriend was and it's starting to bug me because I've tried all the tricks of the trade.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

I've heard or read from those that do, so I believe so. I haven't been able to experience it yet, but I hope to one day.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

An ex girl friend did. Crap, I miss her.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> yes they can squirt, it's almost always due to vj orgasms as opposed to clitoral orgasms, no it's usually not urine (if it is, it's not an orgasm you just pissed her off), yes it comes from a gland near the urethra, and yes my girlfriend squirts and no I have not been successful in getting her to squirt but a prior boyfriend was and it's starting to bug me because I've tried all the tricks of the trade.


You're not missing all that much, really. It winds up all over the sheets, and if she's on top, all over you. If you're using lube, you wind up squeege-ing off all of your slip'n'slide. I keep a stiff upper lip and have never said anything to the ol' lady, but given my druthers, I'd just as soon she not have this particular magic power. 

My completely apocryphal, uninformed, medically uneducated guess is that it's not urine, but fluid trapped somewhere "up there" since, for my wife at least, it can be more pronounced after a long bath.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I used to be skeptical myself but my wife has had it happen twice in the last year and it's definitly not urine. I think it's hot as hell.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Cletus said:


> You're not missing all that much, really.


It's not the squirting itself or all the fluids, it's the accomplishment.

Some other guy did it to her, I want to do it to. 

Sort of like hitting the bell in the fair by hitting the target with the big hammer.










Ironically the guy that did it was grossed out by it and left her afterwards. 

It's like giving up on golf because you hit a hole in one.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> It's not the squirting itself or all the fluids, it's the accomplishment.
> 
> Some other guy did it to her, I want to do it to.
> 
> ...


Ok, then. 

1. It's possible
2. Keep swinging if it's that important to you
3. I understand that G-spot stimulation is correlated with squirting for those women who can do it.
4. Enjoy


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Ah, but is it the gusher always depicted in porn?

Not that I, you, or anyone else here should be watching or have ever watched such degrading depictions. Purely hypothetical.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Ok, then.
> 
> 1. It's possible
> 2. Keep swinging if it's that important to you
> ...


Yes. It is about the G-Spot in my experience.

And without getting into this debate again, I can assure you in the women I have had this experince with, it is NOT urine. This has been explained in various literature. Not going to search it out for folks, they can do their own.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Ah, but is it the gusher always depicted in porn?
> 
> Not that I, you, or anyone else here should be watching or have ever watched such degrading depictions. Purely hypothetical.


Please don't tell others what they should watch. 

No, it's not hypothetical and porn isn't necessarily degrading.

Next you're going to say that cumming on your partner's face is degrading too?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Please don't tell others what they should watch.
> 
> No, it's not hypothetical and porn isn't necessarily degrading.
> 
> Next you're going to say that cumming on your partner's face is degrading too?


I think his tongue was planted so far in his cheek when he wrote that you could be excused for thinking he was trying to find his own G-spot.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Ah, but is it the gusher always depicted in porn?


Couldn't tell you. My wife doesn't allow manual or oral stimulation, so it's only happened during intercourse. I've never had a good look, as it were.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I think his tongue was planted so far in his cheek when he wrote that you could be excused for thinking he was trying to find his own G-spot.


You think so?

I didn't see any intended dry humor there, and I'm usually pretty good at picking up on it.

Besides that sort of sarcasm has no place on a relationship support forum.

We're here to help.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> You think so?
> 
> I didn't see any intended dry humor there, and I'm usually pretty good at picking up on it.
> 
> ...


Well, that's how I read it anyway. We're going to cross swords one day over my style I suspect as well.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Well, that's how I read it anyway. We're going to cross swords one day over my style I suspect as well.


No worries,

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> No worries,
> 
> I was being sarcastic.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

occasionally it can be a steady continuous flowing orgasm...intense stuff!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sharkeey said:


> It's not the squirting itself or all the fluids, it's the accomplishment.
> 
> Some other guy did it to her, I want to do it to.
> 
> ...


most likley if he acted badly when it happened she was so embarrassed that shes been holding it in so long it might never happen. kind of training her self not to. going to take some patience and trust to un do this.

is it urine ....I don't believe it is.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> most likley if he acted badly when it happened she was so embarrassed that shes been holding it in so long it might never happen. kind of training her self not to. going to take some patience and trust to un do this.


True.

Also that makes me feel better about not being able to get her there.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

it happens vag or clitoral....but you better eat a lot of pie to get her going......ddon't expect it if you aren't a ninja master in that department 1st


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

For the women or for the men whose women who do this: is it something that happens all the time, once learned or only occasionally? Just curious, I've read different things about squirting.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

my wife can do it anytime I wanna go at it that much.......not a lot these days after 10 years though lol


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> And without getting into this debate again, I can assure you in the women I have had this experince with, it is NOT urine. This has been explained in various literature. Not going to search it out for folks, they can do their own.


They should do their own research. But the research will show that women don't have any organs besides the bladder capable of storing large quantities of liquid. It will also reveal that women who are catheterized will squirt through the catheter (out of their bladders).


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> it happens vag or clitoral....but you better eat a lot of pie to get her going


Forget it then, I'm on a diet.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TrustInUs said:


> For the women or for the men whose women who do this: is it something that happens all the time, once learned or only occasionally? Just curious, I've read different things about squirting.


One vote for occasionally and not on demand. Cowgirl where she controls the motion more likely.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, even if she doesn't know it or think she's capable. Not saying "all" women are capable, but I believe most are. 

I'm on #4. I did not really believe in it myself, or thought it was a "one in a million" type thing before I first saw it happen and experienced it with a FWB girlfriend. I did not know she could do it (she never mentioned it) but one time she did (via PinV). I was shocked, but happily so. 

I learned a little from her, then started researching. Out of my next 3 relationship type women, one could do it "sometimes", the other two said "not possible" but had heard some could. Turns out that yes, they both could. 

My W expains it as a "whole body orgasm" the likes of which she'd not come close to experiencing before. 

Of course there is debate about it, believers and non-believers, but when a woman can have that amazing of an orgasm, something other than "peeing" is going on there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I think his tongue was planted so far in his cheek when he wrote that you could be excused for thinking he was trying to find his own G-spot.


Ya think?

Facetiousness detectors disabled by the enemy. Reinforcements and supplies desperately needed.

Tough crowd here. I guess I better use emoticons from now on. Let's see:

 or  or :awink: or  ?

We need a tongue-in-cheek emoticon!

The language I used was an apparently overly-subtle nod to the porn debate raging in various other threads.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn jaharthur got me.

I'm usually good at picking this stuff up.

I was too concerned about the actually topic at hand.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

gotten some clear liquif out before...to the point where my hand is practically drenched...love licking it
all up too when I go down but she seems squemmish about it...sometimes Ive gone in with two fingers and rubbed
the g-spot(feels like a fuzzy ball), it become bigger and bigger eventually leaving my hand pretty 
wet..but theres no gush of liquid like in some videos Ive seen...would love to take a shower in it..
freakin hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

roostr said:


> I have to admit Im a little embarassed asking this but was reading up on it and the only people I saw speak about it were men. Id like to hear from some women on this since to me, its like asking a man how it feels to have a baby, know what I mean? lol


Look up information on female anatomy... There is nothing there to allow a woman to "squirt" anything. The only large amount of liquid that can come out of that area would be urine, so everyone seems to be getting excited about peeing or being peed on. There are glands that do produce mucus to make things "wet", but it is not possible for it to produce enough fluid to actually "squirt". The urine can definitely mix with the other small amounts of vaginal fluid, which may make it seem like it's not urine, but it is.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> Look up information on female anatomy... There is nothing there to allow a woman to "squirt" anything. The only large amount of liquid that can come out of that area would be urine, so everyone seems to be getting excited about peeing or being peed on. There are glands that do produce mucus to make things "wet", but it is not possible for it to produce enough fluid to actually "squirt". The urine can definitely mix with the other small amounts of vaginal fluid, which may make it seem like it's not urine, but it is.


Yep. Looks like urine, can smell like urine, comes out the urethra, ergo,......

If you haven't experienced it regularly, and actually seen it come out, I can see where the confusion comes from. 

Pretty basic biology... Woman has massive orgasm, contractions push out fluid. No mystery or magic involved.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

urine??

why would I want to know? lol 

seriously...the 1st woman I met like this.....yeah, the next day I was smelling the bed, the couch etc... like WTF. was it?

since then there have been a few others.....but thats just one of those things you don't need to know.. or care. I never drank urine, so I would not know. it's clear liquid when they are having an awesome O.....thats all I need to know!

and hey, if it's urine. then call me urine man numero uno.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

ATC529R said:


> and hey, if it's urine. then call me urine man numero uno.


Exactly. Whatever floats your boat, so to speak. As Patches O'Houlihan said, "Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine? No. But, I do it anyway. Because it's sterile, and I like the taste."


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Yep. Looks like urine, can smell like urine, comes out the urethra, ergo,......
> 
> If you haven't experienced it regularly, and actually seen it come out, I can see where the confusion comes from.
> 
> Pretty basic biology... Woman has massive orgasm, contractions push out fluid. No mystery or magic involved.


When my wife did this it was always during oral sex, and I was right there to see and taste, it was not urine in taste or color. She did not always squirt but did it when she had mutable orgasms. The fluid was coming out of her vagina, and varied on the amount. Most flow at one time coated my face and beard. 

I miss that, she passed away 3 years ago and I have only dated a few women. Only one wanted oral and she did not squirt. No fun sleeping in a empty bed most of the time these days..


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL it always cracks me up when poor lovers who can't give their women the ultimate orgasm chime in.

there is evidence that suports that it is real and many sex therapist also say its real ....and just because it come from the pee hole dosn't mean its urine I also come from my pee hole and its not urine.

but believe what you want its a free world.


----------



## mmmniple (Dec 16, 2012)

It is not urine.It has been done studies and they found there was no or very very little orine on it (cause the place where it is spelled).


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Any females like to comment on this?


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

No, because the females are smarter than that


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

sweaty teddy said:


> LOL it always cracks me up when poor lovers who can't give their women the ultimate orgasm chime in.


LOL. So your sexual skills are so amazing that you're able to create, from thin air, an organ capable of holding large amounts of ejaculate in the female body? That is, quite literally, unbelievable.



sweaty teddy said:


> ...and just because it come from the pee hole dosn't mean its urine ...


Good point. Just because something looks like a duck and walks like a duck and quacks like a duck doesn't mean it's a duck. It's probably an elephant.



sweaty teddy said:


> I also come from my pee hole and its not urine.


Yeah. If only doctors could crack the mystery that is the male ejaculation and discover that invisible, prostate-like gland that holds a man's ejaculate. Oh, wait a minute, they did. It's called the prostate.

I got news for you, buddy. If you're sleeping with a woman who has a prostate, you're sleeping with a dude who is post-op. But I'm sure he appreciates your mad skillz.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The Wikipedia article on female ejaculation has plenty of interesting reading and displays as much consensus as this forum. Check it out.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

theres ample evidence on both side of the coin on this one.

but some people are narrow/close minded.

which is cool because everybodys opinion is important.

thats why we give all kids a trophy so as not to disapoint anybody.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

embarassingly my husband explained this to me...you think i would know....

there is a tiny sack just behind the pelvic bone, it fills up with fluid. instead of it "leaking" [sorry lack of better word to describe] through the vigina walls, it "squirts" our through that little duct.

its not pee, is our juices that come naturally due to sexual stimualtion. and yea its usually a lot.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting...

How To Make a Girl Squirt - The Oprah Winfrey Show - YouTube


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

sweaty teddy said:


> LOL it always cracks me up when poor lovers who can't give their women the ultimate orgasm chime in.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> embarassingly my husband explained this to me...you think i would know....
> 
> there is a tiny sack just behind the pelvic bone, it fills up with fluid. instead of it "leaking" [sorry lack of better word to describe] through the vigina walls, it "squirts" our through that little duct.
> 
> its not pee, is our juices that come naturally due to sexual stimualtion. and yea its usually a lot.


ok cool, thats a start......there is hope, lol Thank you for your input


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> LOL. So your sexual skills are so amazing that you're able to create, from thin air, an organ capable of holding large amounts of ejaculate in the female body? That is, quite literally, unbelievable.
> 
> 
> no a small organ or gland or whatever you want to call expands when stimulated
> ...


LOL I'm pretty sure dudes don't/can't have babbies and I seen two of them come out of my wife.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> embarassingly my husband explained this to me...you think i would know....
> 
> there is a tiny sack just behind the pelvic bone, it fills up with fluid. instead of it "leaking" [sorry lack of better word to describe] through the vigina walls, it "squirts" our through that little duct.
> 
> its not pee, is our juices that come naturally due to sexual stimualtion. and yea its usually a lot.


In my W I can feel this area (front wall of vagina, just above the g spot) swell maybe 20 to 30 seconds before squirting. When I feel that swelling, I know it's time to "take her home" and put her over the top. 

I doubt a woman would be able to reach and feel this while doing it to herself, but it can be quite noticeable to someone else feeling inside when they know what and where they're looking for. 

Or maybe she's just pizzing on me, going by the nay-sayers. I could care less. I can assure you our bed does not smell like a urinal, does not have pee stains, and the orgasms she has from this are like none other she experiences. She loses almost complete control. If she has to pee on me and our bed to have those kinds of orgasms, so be it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea that's what I heard it feels like. I'm always scared its pee so I never pushed or totally went for it.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been with my husband for 15 years and just experienced the g-spot orgasm and squirting for the first time a year ago. I've always had clitoral orgasms with him. It's only happened to me a few times in that year. It sometimes happens after multiple clitoral orgasms and in a certain position. Even then it's not guaranteed. When it happens it is spectacular. As stated earlier it is a vaginal orgasm that feels like a whole body orgasm. My husband loves when it happens.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

donny64 said:


> In my W I can feel this area (front wall of vagina, just above the g spot) swellmaybe 20 to 30 seconds before squirting. When I feel that swelling, I know it's time to "take her home" and put her over the top.
> 
> I doubt a woman would be able to reach and feel this while doing it to herself, but it can be quite noticeable to someone else feeling inside when they know what and where they're looking for.
> 
> ...


Yep, it's very difficult for women to stimulate their g-spot in the way a partner can, the angles make it near imposible to get their own hand in that position. 

What your wife described is exactly what it feels like.
For me it feels as if my entire body is having an orgasm, which makes me wonder if this is what the French really meant about la petite mort. 

To make a woman squirt, it's a balance of clit & g-spot stimulation, simultaneously, hence why it's diffuclt to achieve.
It not only takes practice, it takes time when doing it. 
It also helps if the woman is relaxed & willing to just let go, I've found that if I'm the least bit tense, it doesn't happen.


----------



## mkp (Dec 19, 2012)

I am jumping in a little late here, but I know from experience that it is possible >.>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Yep. Looks like urine, can smell like urine, comes out the urethra, ergo,......
> 
> If you haven't experienced it regularly, and actually seen it come out, I can see where the confusion comes from.
> 
> Pretty basic biology... Woman has massive orgasm, contractions push out fluid. No mystery or magic involved.


So where does this fluid come from? We don't have a prostate like a man does.



mmmniple said:


> It is not urine.It has been done studies and they found there was no or very very little orine on it (cause the place where it is spelled).


Studies? I have yet to see any, or at least not any that are credible(scholarly). 



PHTlump said:


> LOL. So your sexual skills are so amazing that you're able to create, from thin air, an organ capable of holding large amounts of ejaculate in the female body? That is, quite literally, unbelievable.
> 
> I got news for you, buddy. If you're sleeping with a woman who has a prostate, you're sleeping with a dude who is post-op. But I'm sure he appreciates your mad skillz.


:iagree: This is great. :rofl:


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

To sum it up...
G-Spot... Around it are a series of tissues similar to the male prostate... 
What some would call "The Female Prostate" is known as the Skene's gland... That's the summary of where...


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> So where does this fluid come from? We don't have a prostate like a man does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It comes from the bladder, not some magical gland that is unknown to medical science.


----------



## StephenG (Nov 22, 2012)

From my understanding it is possible and there is a trick to it.
For the woman it will feel as if they're about to urinate so if they get that feeling they may hold it back.

The trick is pretty graphic and I tried it on my ex wife once and she held it back even after I told her it'd feel like that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

for all the posters who say that females don't have a prostrate gland you are 100% correct 

but they do have a skene's gland and wikipedia has a great description and explination. along with some photos .....if you care to open your minds. if not I guess ignorance is bliss ..if they don't have one you don't have to worry about it.

they go on to say because of the similarities to the prostrate many medical professionals are actualy call it the female prostrate.

but this topic has been on here befroe and some posters continue to chime in when they never even experianced it or won't educate themselve before they voice their opinion.

at one time everybody thought the earth was flat and the atom was the smallest partical known to man.If we have closed minds we don't learn or discover new things.

I don't understand why someone would chime in when there are a fair number of women and men who have personal experiance first hand ....must be envy because they can't find it.

keep looking someday you might just say wow this is awsome and so will your woman.

or if you sex life is acceptable then don't worry about it.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> for all the posters who say that females don't have a prostrate gland you are 100% correct
> 
> but they do have a skene's gland and wikipedia has a great description and explination. along with some photos .....if you care to open your minds. if not I guess ignorance is bliss ..if they don't have one you don't have to worry about it.


Good point about the Skene's glands. Information is valuable. However, if you would keep your mind open to all the available information, you would know that the Skene's glands are very small. The volume of the Skene's glands in women that have them (many do not) is estimated to be between 0.1 and 1.5 ounces. And most estimates are toward the lower end of the range. That's not enough to spray out and soak the sheets. If female ejaculation from the Skene's glands is real, most women who do it probably aren't even aware they're doing it.



chillymorn said:


> but this topic has been on here befroe and some posters continue to chime in when they never even experianced it or won't educate themselve before they voice their opinion.


Experience is overrated. Many people have experienced Bigfoot sightings. Should we consider them more expert than biologists? Many people claim to have been abducted on to UFOs. Should they be taken more seriously than astronomers and physicists who claim that aliens traveling here is most likely impossible?

As for education, I see only one side of the issue that values education. Most who believe in female ejaculation have no desire to be educated. And those who do seem to want to stop at testimonials and inconclusive Wikipedia entries.



chillymorn said:


> at one time everybody thought the earth was flat and the atom was the smallest partical known to man.If we have closed minds we don't learn or discover new things.


Good point. I am open to new scientific discoveries. But there are absolutely no scientific papers that consist of claims like, "Female ejaculation is real because this one time I was with this chick who did it and it didn't look like, or taste like, what I imagine urine probably looks like and tastes like." That line of argument is nothing more than cognitive dissonance. "A liquid is expelled during orgasm. Urine would be icky. Ergo, the liquid is not urine."



chillymorn said:


> keep looking someday you might just say wow this is awsome and so will your woman.


I have never said it's not awesome. I'm just saying it's urine.



chillymorn said:


> or if you sex life is acceptable then don't worry about it.


My sex life is acceptable, thanks for asking. But I'm open to improvements. If my wife would experience life-altering orgasms by urinating during them, then I would be fine with it. I'm not squeamish. But I also wouldn't be so invested in my own cognitive dissonance that I would insist that, through some magical and unexplainable mystery, my wife was spraying Cherry 7Up out of her urethra.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ The man has a point (except that he insists it's urine)

Research is at best inconclusive and the results are highly variable between individuals who have been tested under controlled conditions.

No one knows, so just enjoy it and if it happens maybe don't drink too much of it.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> ^^ The man has a point (except that he insists it's urine)
> 
> Research is at best inconclusive and the results are highly variable between individuals who have been tested under controlled conditions.
> 
> No one knows, so just enjoy it and if it happens maybe don't drink too much of it.


It does seem that the majority of people who have never experienced it want to pass it off as urine. The majority that have experienced it see enough going on (the smell, or lack thereof of the fluid, the clarity, consistency, etc., along with swelling of the vaginal wall) to believe it is not so. 

But, at the end of the day, it seems everyone is too wrapped up in either proving or disproving that it is urine, or that it is all not possible or a myth. I'll argue my side and my beliefs, but what does it matter? When your woman and you can experience her having an earth shaking, whole body orgasm, who cares WHAT is "scientifically" going on? Would I (or my W for that matter) stop doing it because it was somehow proven to be pee? Would we be suddenly grossed out to find out we were somehow duped? No way in hell, because one thing cannot be debated...and that's how amazing of an orgasm it is for her. Amazing enough that she'll often cry (never does that with any other type of orgasm, to include the harder to obtain and oh-so-amazing for her "blended" orgasm). She does lose control of what she's doing. Her body just moves, and she can't seem to stop it. She is exhausted afterwards and will usually drift right off to sleep in a state of peaceful exhaustion. 

The only other type of orgasm she's had that even comes close for her is a "blended orgasm" (clitoral and vaginal at the same time). That one, for me, is considerably harder to provide to her because of the timing involved, as well as having to really concentrate on two different areas, and her reactions to how those are stimulated. And, while it is an amazing orgasm for her (different from an ejaculating gspot orgasm she says....more concentrated to her groin area versus whole body, but more "deep and intense" than just a vaginal or clitoral orgasm alone), it's not as easy to come by for us. I've gotten close many times, but have only hit the "holy grail of orgasms" maybe a half dozen times with her. The timing of it can be pretty damned tricky.

I think far more women could experience this if they would just get over the "yuck factor" of it feeling like she has to pee, or thinking it could be pee. WHO CARES? Let's, for a moment, assume it is pee. It's URINE! It's not acid. It's not feces. It's not any other disgusting or harmful substance. It would be pee. Every guy here is walking around with it on his trousers because of urinal splash back. You're not going to melt from it. And I can tell you from experience it's NOT going to make your bed or your house smell like a urinal.

Get comfortable with it. Put a stinking towel down if you have to if that makes you more comfortable. Do it in a hot bath or hot tub. Whatever makes it so SHE is comfortable enough to "let it go" when it is time. And then watch her have the most amazing orgasm of her life.

Ladies, that feeling like you're going to pee when you get close? That means you are ALMOST THERE! Let it go! Don't stop him because you feel like you are going to pee. (And guys, MOST women will start to panic and TELL you to "stop...stop...STOP!!!" If you have her trust and confidence, this may be one time you should possibly not listen to her...but you'd better know when stop means go, and when STOP means really freakin' stop. A safeword is good for this). If you have good communication with your partner, and he has researched a bit and knows what to look for and what he is supposed to do, at this point, when you feel like you're going to pee, it is time for him to take you all the way there. That is when he needs to stimulate with a little more urgency, pressure and passion (it's hard to explain, but this is when I "hook" my finger a little more, move to just above her gspot where she is swelling, and "pull" that area towards me while both tapping the area and continuing to massage at the same time. Also going from one finger to two fingers seems to work for my W about this time). Whisper in her ear "come for me" and "let it go....just relax baby!". Pull her hair if she likes that. Grab her tight like you're trying to keep her from pulling away or from falling off a cliff. Let her bury her head in your neck and "hide" so she can relax. The first few times you should bury your head in her neck at the same time so she doesn't feel self conscious or like she's being watched (and you should be whispering in her ear and talking to her a little dirty during this time anyway). Trust me, you'll know when it happens, because you'll feel it on your hand. Let her hit you, bite you, scratch you, and do whatever the hell she wants to (because there is likely to be some of that loss of control). And enjoy the freakin' ride!

The first one or two are the absolute hardest ones to get. But once it happens, she gains the confidence that she can do it, and realizes how amazing it feels, the rest of them seem to come with considerably less "effort" (or lack of resistence) on her part.

On a final note...don't pressure her for this. If it does not happen, you must shake it off completely and let it go as a "well, at least we had fun trying!" type of thing. Don't be disappointed, and if you are disappointed, you'd better figure out a way to not let her see it. If she feels pressured, or as though this is more for you than for her...game over....you're not getting her there. Not if she's a woman who has never had one before.

*One thing nobody can debate with me and win with me is this....something about stimulating the g-spot area in just that "right way" coupled with the release of the fluid (I won't even argue what it is) during orgasm brings about a sequence of events that gives most women earth shaking orgasms like they've not experienced before. Argue what you want, but I'd bet likely a majority of women who have experienced it would agree on THAT at least.*


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Please don't tell others what they should watch.
> 
> No, it's not hypothetical and porn isn't necessarily degrading.
> 
> Next you're going to say that cumming on your partner's face is degrading too?


Hello.Yes woman squirt is real,not only on porn films.And it is not urine.

Personally i think cumming on your partner's face is degrading .One thing is some cum "escape" in face or in other place and other is make it 
deliberately as happen on porn.
BUT it is only my view.If both are agree all is perfect and i never will 
criticize it.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

> Since women don't have prostate glands, only bladders, I'm inclined to side with the latter group.


True women do not have prostates but they do have a Skene's Gland which is believed to be the source of FE.

The first time I saw my wife ejaculate, she was masturbating and I was close-at-hand. The amount of fluid was approximately One Tablespoon, it was Clear, had NO odor & was Neutral in Taste. Yes I smelled & tasted FE. Being odorless and clear there is no way that is was urine.

I keep wonder what kind of sex-life the researchers have experienced if they have never had the opportunity to gather their own anecdotal evidence (see, taste, smell) regarding female ejaculation. After reading the Google Scholar FE Studies I have concluded that researchers are inexperience sexually, and/or asking the wrong women and arriving at the incorrect (inexperienced) conclusions.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

33N 96W said:


> I keep wonder what kind of sex-life the researchers have experienced if they have never had the opportunity to gather their own anecdotal evidence (see, taste, smell) regarding female ejaculation. After reading the Google Scholar FE Studies I have concluded that researchers are inexperience sexually, and/or asking the wrong women and arriving at the incorrect (inexperienced) conclusions.


Who gives a crap what the sex lives of the researchers are like? Recommending that research on FE be done only by those who have experienced FE is no different than recommending that cancer research be done only by cancer survivors. Or that astronomy be studied only by astronauts. Or that fertility research be done only by mothers.

It doesn't take a woman who enjoys FE to catheterize someone, read an MRI, or analyze post-coital urine. To argue otherwise is simply to attack the messenger. Facts are facts, regardless of whether it is a man or a woman reporting them.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

you can lead a horse to water but you can't force them to ejaculate!


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> Who gives a crap what the sex lives of the researchers are like? Recommending that research on FE be done only by those who have experienced FE is no different than recommending that cancer research be done only by cancer survivors. Or that astronomy be studied only by astronauts. Or that fertility research be done only by mothers.


I do give "a crap" when I believe someone has arrived at an incorrect conclusion. Just because a conclusion is the product of research does not mean that the research and the conclusion was valid.

I expressed the opinion that some FE research conclusions was contrary to my experience. Their poor conclusion(s) might have been avoided had the researcher(s) had a life outside the laboratory.

Some FE may be urine based but to call all FE "post-coital urine" is woefully ignorant statement. My wife who is a ASCP certified medical technologist was unaware that she has been expelling odorless, clear urine during some of her orgasm. 



> It doesn't take a woman who enjoys FE to catheterize someone, read an MRI, or analyze post-coital urine. To argue otherwise is simply to attack the messenger. Facts are facts, regardless of whether it is a man or a woman reporting them.


"To argue otherwise is simply to attack the messenger." 
Researchers are not just monkey-see-monkey-do data collector "messengers". Poor research and less than stellar researchers can and do result in incorrect conclusion. If research and researchers were 100% correct all the time in their conclusions, there would never be a need for a "recall" notice or the need to take a drug off the market.

Yes "Facts are facts" and the "Fact" is I have observed, collected, smelled, & tasted FE and it wasn't "post-coital urine". And you?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Yes it is. It is an alkaline liquid that doesn't contain urea or creatinine, which suggests that it isn't urine.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

My wife squirts on occasion. Not every time, but there are some things that tend to increase the odds of it happening:

- lots of foreplay, especially cunnilingus.
- the week before her period.
- her on top.
- me cumming inside her and maintaining erection and not passing out from overstimulation as she finishes.

We have sex 2 or 3 times per week, she squirts 2 or 3 times per month.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes its possible. It happens to me...it always happens if i have two (or more) intense orgasms in a row. It has NOTHING to do with the g-spot for me. It's not urine. I have had it happen plenty of times when i haven't taken a bath right before (shower yes, but i rarely take baths, just take showers).


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

33N 96W said:


> Just because a conclusion is the product of research does not mean that the research and the conclusion was valid.


That is true. But it is inappropriate to attack the research based on the sex lives of the researchers. It would be equally ridiculous to attack the research based on their political beliefs.



33N 96W said:


> I expressed the opinion that some FE research conclusions was contrary to my experience. Their poor conclusion(s) might have been avoided had the researcher(s) had a life outside the laboratory.


And I am expressing the fact that your opinion has no basis in fact. Most cancer research is done by people who have never had cancer. That doesn't invalidate their research.



33N 96W said:


> Some FE may be urine based but to call all FE "post-coital urine" is woefully ignorant statement.


What is woefully ignorant is your knowledge of FE research. Researchers examine pre-orgasmic urine, ejaculate, and post-orgasmic urine to see if the chemical composition is identical. Some studies find them to be identical. Some studies find differences.



33N 96W said:


> Yes "Facts are facts" and the "Fact" is I have observed, collected, smelled, & tasted FE and it wasn't "post-coital urine". And you?


I know a guy that has smoked for 50 years and has healthy lungs. Obviously this disproves all that incorrect research about smoking causing cancer. I bet the researchers who believe that aren't even smokers. I should publish a paper with my "findings." Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My DW was close to ejaculation twice, once was when I stimulated her clit and g-spot together, she came shaking but no ejaculation. The second was when I stimulated her g-spot and she ejaculated just a few drops twice, but she didn't come (no shaking or anything). But the second one, her vagina wall did grasp my two fingers so hard that it hurt. We stopped because she said she was sore.
Maybe she just need a little encouragement from me by whispering in her ear to let go. Thanks donny64 on those info.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Personal experience says... Yes, a woman can ejaculate. No, it is not urine. We experienced it at least twice.. Once left a big wet spot on the bed, the other was ... in my mouth, and it is NOT urine.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

oldgeezer said:


> Personal experience says... Yes, a woman can ejaculate. No, it is not urine. We experienced it at least twice.. Once left a big wet spot on the bed, the other was ... in my mouth, and it is NOT urine.


You aren't qualified to determine the contents of the liquid that filled your mouth unless you're a skilled researcher or chemist and have the ability to analyze the contents in a controlled clinical study.

Just because it might not have tasted like all the other urine you apparently drank over the years, doesn't mean it's not a more watered down variety or something like that.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Years ago, I dated a gusher. She didn't squirt (or project), but when I fingered her and hit a certain spot, she would literally gush some kind of liquid that smelled like urine, but wasn't... and she could gush a lot of it. Seeing the expression on her face while she gushed was all kinds of awesome.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> You aren't qualified to determine the contents of the liquid that filled your mouth unless you're a skilled researcher or chemist and have the ability to analyze the contents in a controlled clinical study.


Following your line of reasoning, IF *oldgeezer* was a _skilled researcher or chemist in a controlled clinical study_ then he would be qualified to use the Urine Flavour Wheels. Hummmmm!!!!



I can see it now: 

• Federal FE vs. Urine Taste Standards 

PHTlump


> What is woefully ignorant is your knowledge of FE research.


 Hummmmm! And how many FE researchers do you personally know?


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow. Quite the debate. I was 100% BS on this topic until it happened. sorry I didn't see this thread before I posted my own same question. The BL is I was up close and personal and it sure didn't look, smell or taste like urine. Unfortunately this only started after we bought a wand type vibe with the angled end. w says it is all about that angle. I don't care what it is its totally hot for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll disagree the answer medically is it is not proven and their is only one orifice in the area, so where does it actually come from? I'm with the urine group!!

I'd say the same for G-spot orgasms too! Science has not proven that they exist or even if there is a spot!!

I think all of that is lore


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> I'll disagree the answer medically is it is not proven and their is only one orifice in the area, so where does it actually come from? I'm with the urine group!!
> 
> I'd say the same for G-spot orgasms too! Science has not proven that they exist or even if there is a spot!!
> 
> I think all of that is lore


Sorry, having had two different women gush all over me at the height of climax, I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

It's hard to believe this seems like such an easy study nobody has ever just "collected" the fluid and analyzed it? I wish more women had answered. I'm pretty sure if my wife thought she just peed her bed she would run and hide. She would go a long way to have an O for me but faking this or peeing doesn't seem like her. I guess I will let it remain a mystery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loyal Lover (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmm... is it possible to actually pee instead of 'squirting'?

Once, with a skilled partner who was fingering me, I felt 'overly stimulated'. It felt really good but soon uncomfortable (maybe I was too tense to enjoy it?) and I had the pee sensation. I told him to stop and I ran to the bathroom and went. And if I remember correctly it looked like pee. No climax. Went back, I pouted because I didn't understand WTH and he hugged me, and we went to sleep.

Then on another occasion (was pretty drunk so can't recall too well, embarrassingly enough) same guy was doing stuff to me. The next morning he said I had peed on his bed. I didn't see any stains nor did I smell urine. Maybe it had dried out though. I don't know if we mistook my squirting for peeing or if I actually peed or what. :scratchhead:

(P.S. Thank god for anonymity we can share these embarrassing stories that might otherwise had gone with us to the grave!)


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

roostr said:


> Any females like to comment on this?


Oh Lord - the resident asexual chimes in....

I squirt from direct clitoral stimulation from a Hitachi Magic Wand only which is like a power tool. It is a HUGE amount of liquid that will soak through 2 folded up towels under by butt. It is not urine. It is clear in color & almost ordorless. It doesn't feel like I'm taking a piss LOL.

I have no idea what the fluid is, where it exactly comes from in my female anatomy, could care less to "research" it & frankly find it amusing.

My husband thinks it's cool.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Oh Lord - the resident asexual chimes in....
> 
> I squirt from direct clitoral stimulation from a Hitachi Magic Wand only which is like a power tool. It is a HUGE amount of liquid that will soak through 2 folded up towels under by butt. It is not urine. It is clear in color & almost ordorless. It doesn't feel like I'm taking a piss LOL.
> 
> ...


After reading some of the "scientific reply posts" maybe it is some form of urine. I have no idea & again could care less what the fluid is because it doesn't smell or taste (we tasted it) like urine.

Now if it tasted & smelled like urine, then I would stop squirting/gushing/ejaculating asap!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Why stop? If it results from a massive orgasm, go for it more often, I say.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes it does ..... my high school sweetheart and my ex wife were squirters !! How miuch I miss seeing that because unfortunately my present wife isnt though she is quite loud at times soooo I'll need to find the lemondade in this life of lemons wink wink !


----------



## mollz (Feb 4, 2013)

This has happened to me only when my husband gives me oral sex (which, actually, is the only way I can orgasm.) I did think it was pee the first time it happened lol.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

That's just wrong AR


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, it is possible. The second woman I dated between marriages squirted. I was a little shocked and a little confused, but just rolled with it. Had to change the sheets and put towels on the matress. No, it's not urine. It is a fluid with little to no odor and only slightly salty. It is only important if the woman wants it to be.

My XW would get close alot. She wouldn't let me take her over the edge and I didn't push it. No sense in making her hate sex with me. She would get up and go to the bathroom, saying she had to pee really badly. Then, she would come back to the bedroom with a weird look on her face and I'd ask what was wrong. She would say she didn't have to go. I would ask why she went. Stupid me. Oh well, I wanted to fvck and her leaving broke the mental and physical connection. This last sentence isn't exactly right, but it is the best I can do right now.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Gseries said:


> It's hard to believe this seems like such an easy study nobody has ever just "collected" the fluid and analyzed it? I wish more women had answered. I'm pretty sure if my wife thought she just peed her bed she would run and hide. She would go a long way to have an O for me but faking this or peeing doesn't seem like her. I guess I will let it remain a mystery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Efforts have been made and results are inconclusive. I haven't read the original studies, but here is a link to the Wikipedia summary:

Female ejaculation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

My wife's done this. I don't think it was a urination because it wasn't a stream as much as it just flowed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Couldn't tell you. My wife *doesn't allow manual or oral stimulation*, so it's only happened during intercourse. I've never had a good look, as it were.


She doesn't know what she is missing..


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> Efforts have been made and results are inconclusive. I haven't read the original studies, but here is a link to the Wikipedia summary:
> 
> Female ejaculation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


. 
Well it doesn't make sense that it is natural lubrication, and stress incontinence should just be a stream of urine. Since I guess I don't really know what that looks like from a female, I will have to say that i know little more from that reading. More experimenting ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Urine!

Magical Fluid that coalesces from thin air!

URINE!

UREOUT!

and then it happens.



Who cares, it's all fun and games til it gets in someone's eye.


----------



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have done it for years, and no it is not urine.. and yes it can soak some sheets, but if you knew the feeling a woman was getting when it happened you would not care! Eddie Murphy in Raw said it best when your woman goes whooooo then you know you've got it!


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I squirt and can tell you there's no odor and it's clear. Too bad hubby doesn't like it


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> I squirt and can tell you there's no odor and it's clear. *Too bad hubby doesn't like it *


 :wtf:

I really don't understand a lot of the husbands of the women on this board.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

totallywarped said:


> I squirt and can tell you there's no odor and it's clear. Too bad hubby doesn't like it


What doesn't he like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> I squirt and can tell you there's no odor and it's clear. Too bad hubby doesn't like it


Seriously ??? What's there not to uummmm like or actually LOVE :scratchhead: ??


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

he said he knows it's not pee bc it doesn't smell but since it looks like I'm peeing it's a turn-off  He's still willing to do it for me bc I like it (I squirt when he uses his fingers) but knowing he doesn't like it makes it less enjoyable.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> he said he knows it's not pee bc it doesn't smell but since it looks like I'm peeing it's a turn-off  He's still willing to do it for me bc I like it (I squirt when he uses his fingers) but knowing he doesn't like it makes it less enjoyable.


:scratchhead:

No words


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm in my mid 40s and have just discovered that on occasion I gush (not squirt). I'd heard it feels like you want to pee and knew I had on occasion had that sensation when masturbating but had held back, not wanting to soil the bed.

Recently I though WTF, I'll put a towel on the bed and see what happens. The worst that can happen is extra laundry. I made sure to pee before starting, so I didn't need to go.

Well, the pee sensation arrived, as did the liquid. When I soaked up the liquid from the towel afterwards using a white paper towel there was no odour and the fluid was clear. So whether or not it is pee, it does not resemble it.

It doesn't happen all the time; I have to be very relaxed and in the mood and have plenty of time available.


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

I have seen a few training videos about this. Yes it looks not too much complicated but I have not been able to make my wife squirt. Really wanna experience the taste 

You are lucky if you can squirt.

Anyone has successful how-to, step by step guide?


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Srv any luck?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't read all the messages, but did read most. My theory on "where does it come from" - based on my personal experience of how it actually feels - I picture not an organ holding fluid, but instead, a network of small conduits all pulling in water from the body...very similar to how the breast pulls in milk during lactation. It even feels like "letting down" when it happens. It can feel similar to the urge to urinate when you are not used to the feeling. But after you have experienced it many times and you know what is about to happen, you can relate the feeling to something other than urinating and experience where it really feels like it is coming from (ie: it does not feel the same as peeing and emptying your bladder...there is a very different feel to it, but the first time someone experiences it, usually it is very overwhelming and difficult to really pay close attention to what the body is actually doing).

I have done a bit of research on this and have not seen any scientific evidence of the duct work/breast milk example I am offering. So I have no clue for sure of how this works. However, having done it hundreds of times, I am very sure that this is how it feels and it is not urine.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> My theory on "where does it come from" - based on my personal experience of how it actually *feels* ... It even *feels* like ... It can *feel* similar to the urge to urinate when you are not used to the *feeling*. ... you can relate the *feeling* to something other than urinating and experience where it really *feels* like it is coming from (ie: it does not *feel* the same as peeing ...there is a very different *feel* to it ...


Emphasis added.



Faithful Wife said:


> I ... have not seen any scientific evidence of the duct work/breast milk example I am offering.


That's because that's not what is happening. There are no ducts in and around the urinary tract that can pull in fluid from the far recesses of your body. Even if it *feels* that way.



Faithful Wife said:


> However ... I am very sure that this is how it *feels* and it is not urine.


Emphasis added.

So we have a post with nine uses of the word *feel*, and only one use of the word *evidence*. And that one use was to acknowledge the lack of any.

*Feelings* are not evidence. For example, when I lay in bed, sometimes, I can become very relaxed and *feel* like I am floating, or flying. Now, because this *feeling* can be very realistic, should I conclude that I am actually defying the laws of physics and floating? Or should I conclude that my *feelings* can sometimes lead me to erroneous conclusions?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

PHTLump....gee, thanks for schooling me. That's really helpful to this thread, isn't it? I hope you feel all smart now! It is clearly very important to you to do this, so I hope it helped out your self-esteem or whatever.

For anyone else who actually found my post interesting or helpful, I suppose you'll have to take PHTLump's post and just swipe mine up with it, since according to PHT, I don't know anything except things that FEEL.

Thankfully, squiriting is all about feeling, so feel on women!!!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> PHTLump....gee, thanks for schooling me. That's really helpful to this thread, isn't it? I hope you feel all smart now! It is clearly very important to you to do this, so I hope it helped out your self-esteem or whatever.


If you're going to espouse irrationality, you shouldn't get defensive when someone points it out.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PHTlump said:


> If you're going to espouse irrationality, you shouldn't get defensive when someone points it out.


irrational only in your mind!

there is ample evidence on both side and you have given your views .......many times over.

we all get it you think its pee!!!!!!!!!!


many others don't!

others who actually have a vagina or who has actually wittnessed it first hand.

I think you have squirting /ejuculation envy.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

PHTlump....as you pointed out, all I did was espouse how I *FEEL*. And I'm sorry, but YOU don't get to tell me that my FEELINGS are irrational. I specifically used the word FEEL over and over so that no one would think I was trying to claim I had scientific studies in my hands.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Following on from the book, The G Spot, by researchers Whipple, Ladas and Perry, researchers now believe that female ejaculate is produced by the Skene's glands, which are located near a woman's urethra and are made of tissue that's similar in composition to a man's prostate gland. 

Chemical analysis of the ejaculate apparently reveals the presence of high levels of prostatic acid phosphatase (a chemical secreted by the prostate gland and found in semen). This would seem to indicate that a woman's ejaculation is similar in composition to semen — without the sperm. Female ejaculate is not pee. It's generally clear or somewhat milky, nearly odorless, and maybe a little sweet.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Cosmos...you need to check with PHTlump before posting apparently. He is the board police?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Cosmos...you need to check with PHTlump before posting apparently. He is the board police?


Call me a rebel, then!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> irrational only in your mind!


Seriously? You think a post that states, "I don't have any evidence for this theory, but I feel ... feel ... feel ... feel ... feel ... feel ... feel ... feel ... feel ..." should be taken seriously as a rational argument? As Inigo Montoya said, "I don't think that word means what you think it means."


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> Following on from the book, The G Spot, by researchers Whipple, Ladas and Perry, researchers now believe that female ejaculate is produced by the Skene's glands, which are located near a woman's urethra and are made of tissue that's similar in composition to a man's prostate gland.
> 
> Chemical analysis of the ejaculate apparently reveals the presence of high levels of prostatic acid phosphatase (a chemical secreted by the prostate gland and found in semen). This would seem to indicate that a woman's ejaculation is similar in composition to semen — without the sperm. Female ejaculate is not pee. It's generally clear or somewhat milky, nearly odorless, and maybe a little sweet.


How refreshing. Support for female ejaculation that doesn't rely on feelings, beliefs, magical thinking, or cognitive dissonance.

The study that I'm aware of that concludes that female ejaculate is different from urine only tested two women. That's certainly not enough to be credible. However, I imagine it is difficult to find enough women who ejaculate, and are willing to be studied while doing so, that credible studies will be hard to come by. Still, other studies have concluded that ejaculate is urine. One even catheterized women, bypassing the Skene's gland altogether. And the women still ejaculated from their bladders.

Also, not all women have Skene's glands. For those that do have them, they are quite small. The Skene's glands simply don't have the volume required to hold enough liquid to spray out and soak sheets.

The best explanation for both a high volume of ejaculate and an ejaculate that isn't identical to urine is that the Skene's gland, or another gland along the urethra, adds a small amount of liquid to the urine that is being expelled during orgasm.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> I imagine it is difficult to find enough women who ejaculate


I find them on porn sites all the time


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lolrotff

envy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

> Also, not all women have Skene's glands. For those that do have them, they are quite small. The Skene's glands simply don't have the volume required to hold enough liquid to spray out and soak sheets.


All women have Skene's glands, but they are not always equally developed.

Some women have fairly large and well-developed Skene's glands, but others have much smaller ones and, because of the surrounding tissue, they can be difficult to detect. It is because of this wide variation that some women experience G-spot orgasms and ejaculation whilst others don't. 

Some researchers distinguish between female ejaculation and "squirting," by suggesting that female ejaculation is the release of a thick, and whitish fluid (which has a similar composition to semen, save for sperm) from the female prostate, whilst squirting is the expulsion of a clear and abundant fluid, which has been shown to be a diluted fluid from the bladder. It is suggested that much of the obscurity and uncertainties surrounding female ejaculation are related to the mixing up of the two.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Still don't care what it is.....just think its awesome. Very rewarding. From evolutionary theories, why would this function be needed? Prostate fluid supports sperm and ultimately our species existence. What does this support?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Gseries said:


> Still don't care what it is.....just think its awesome. Very rewarding. From evolutionary theories, why would this function be needed? Prostate fluid supports sperm and ultimately our species existence. What does this support?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The porn industry.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Gseries said:


> Still don't care what it is.....just think its awesome. Very rewarding. From evolutionary theories, why would this function be needed? Prostate fluid supports sperm and ultimately our species existence. What does this support?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Although sex is determined at conception, we all start out in the womb with the same basic characteristics. Only at around 6 weeks (or perhaps a little earlier) does a male fetus start to develop substances that cause it to develop along the male course.

As for the female prostate, perhaps it's rudimentary - much the same as male nipples.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> The porn industry.


I walked right into that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

Gseries said:


> Srv any luck?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not yet but still trying method shown here 

free sex how to videos | sex educational guides | squirting orgasm mastery | advanced sex positions | secrets of superman stamina | Archive | White Tiger Tantra

I think we don't have enough foreplay time / good condition right now due to some family schedule. As it needs a lot of private time will have to organize an escape somehow 

From other series Marcus London is able to do 5 women in a row... unbelievable.


----------

